# Healthy foals and race horses slaughtered in our 'crisis hit' country.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Why healthy foals - some just a day old - are being killed across Britain by a crisis-hit racing industry that is slaughtering adult thoroughbreds in their thousands...to end up as dog food and on French dinner plates | Mail Online


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Doesn't make happy reading, but so many people still support the racing industry by betting


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dreadful


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

oh god thats just horriffic :crying:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

This is so sad and has brought a tear to my eye :sad:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, but so many are so accepting of it all ...


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

So, so, so sad 
Heatbreaking.....


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Not looked at the link, it has to be said, the bottom has well and truly fallen out of the horse racing industry, and it's left some with an awful decision, but it isn't one that hasn't been made before, many a time:

Compassion in World Farming - Suffering of day old chicks

Animal Cruelty - Dairy

It's a sad fact that we expect all animals to conform to our lifestyle, some more than others, and this is just one side effect.

Edited to add, actually, I have read this article previously, just one of many, and I hope the racing industry changes so that this sort of wholesale slaughter doesn't happen in the future, but then I also hope puppy farmers go out of business.......


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

This has been going on for years. As soon as that racehorse isn't fast enough to win races anymore, it's dropped like a hot potato. It's very sad. I do agree with the guy in the article who said that it's better for the horses to be put down then to be sold for £20 a auction to some muppet that will keep them in the back garden and never feed them. A gunshot isn't the nicest way to die, but it is painless. 

I think the racehorse breeders really need to pull their fingers out and breed fewer horses, and they need to start breeding horses that can do the work they ask of them! The reason a lot of yearlings end up at the acution is because someone didn't think the breeding through, and now they've got a horse that would probably be an amazing jumper, but it's no good at what it was bred to do.


----------

